# Needle tatting?



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope this is the place to post here but am interested if anyone here does needle tatting? I want to learn and thought about using a shuttle and found a YouTube that had a gal doing it with the needle. To me it looked like she was almost crocheting.Here is the site.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVrStT1G1qU&list=PLgIs0n4wYVzMP9Nz5A11XXO80ANl1ExuM&index=1[/ame]

Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I find it a lot easier to needle tat than with a shuttle. I'm just learning so I'm not very good.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

My memaw tatted with a little shuttle. I think it's almost a lost art. I've been meaning to search the web for some video tutorials.
I am honored to have her little shuttle. 
I always thought that what people called tatting was with the shuttle, and other work was a form of knit or crochet with very fine yarn or thread.
I'm gonna watch this and search for some with a shuttle. If I find, I will post here.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is one with a shuttle.
I can see that the same type knot is formed, no matte which method is used. 
I gotta go find that shuttle and try this. I might also get one of those needles and try that too!
Thanks for posting this thread. I needed to get around to trying this. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzQG_5EudxA[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How far are you from Spokane? There is a Tatting Guild there and they have a Tatting Days. Here is a link to their website. http://www.shuttlebirds.com/. It looks like there is an online guild or two also.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My late paternal Aunt, born in 1921, was an accomplished tatter. She used the little shuttle, which I now have. I have at least a dozen beautiful pieces she made that I use to decorate tabletops and with my cut glass collection on display on a china hutch. Her work is unbelievably fine, and I just don't know how you do stuff that tiny like those knots and twists or whatever. Some of the table covers must have taken EONS to make and assemble!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Marchwind,
I am over 60 miles away from Spokane. It is a drive I do not take at all during the Winter months. The highway shuts down too often.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I learned to needle tat from Handy Hands Tatting. The blue book in the center of their home page takes you through step by step. They have everything you would possibly need.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've done some shuttle tattting and have the stuff to try the needle tatting.

I'm trying to think which HT member does the most beautiful needle tatting so I can contact here to come visit this thread.
(I see her on Facebook, so names are different between there and here.)


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! Just what I need, another needlework project to try...but it's so tempting. I'll have to think about this awhile, but I wrote down this thread to remember it.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks MLF. I just ordered my book and needles this morning and then came here. That is the same book that I ordered. I went to the website and WOW, they have so many neat things. I ordered me a catalog too. I fell in love with the filigree shuttles that they show but are out of stock. May have to keep my eye open for that. I sat down last night with the shuttle that I have and practiced. I keep getting knots. I think the needle method will be better for me since it may feel like crocheting to me.


----------

